# Gildennamen



## sweetkim (24. Juli 2007)

Huhu Leute,
ich spiele jetzt ca. 5 monaten WoW und bin mittlerweile lvl 56 mit meinem Pala 
Ich habe schon so viele lustige gildennamen auf unserm Server (thrall) gesehn 
Ich bin übrigens in der Gilde : "Die Verdammten"
: Hier mal ein paar namen :

- "CSI Stormwind"
- "WoW´s next topmodel"
- "Schlag mich und ich log um"
- "Ich komm von hinten" <<< schurken-gilde
- "WoW darty dancing"
- "Wir sind keine noobs"

würd mich über paar antworten freun  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
vllt habt ihr ja auf eurem server auch so lustige namen


----------



## Isegrim (24. Juli 2007)

Hallo sweetkim,

es bestehen schon 2 offene Threads zu diesem Thema, einer sogar nur 4 Threads unter deinem hier im Gildenforum. 

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=5655&hl=

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=13563

Bitte benutze die Suchfunktion, um zu überprüfen, ob schon ein Thread zu dem Thema existiert, bevor du einen neuen Thread eröffnest.

Daher

/closed


----------

